# Lump in abdomen



## forum contributor (Oct 2, 2009)

Question - anyone experience random lumps? I have one that popped up in my upper abdomen, where I'm having problems and pain (don't know why yet - cat scan was negative, endo on 10/19). I can't really explain its size because it's not round... more like oblong?


----------



## JillianB82 (Oct 2, 2009)

When I first became "ill" last year, I had a huge one right at the bottom of my rib cage. You could actually see it poking through the skin. (Is your's like that?) That's why they thought it was my gallbladder at 1st, they said you tend to swell there. So I had an ultrasound etc. & everything was fine. The lump actually remained until I took Entocort & then a gas pill at night before bed. It took almost a month, but then it was gone & has not returned.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 2, 2009)

I've been on Entocort. Unfortunately, it didn't work for me, even on the highest dose. I've been on gas pills as well. Nada 

I had Josh and my mom feel it as well just to make sure it wasn't in my head. Nope, it's in my stomach. Blah. Mine is also in between my lower ribs, but you can't see it. It's not ball-like, but... length-wise? 

That area just hurts. When I touch it? Check. When I don't? Check. 
Feels like someone keeps either punching me or stabbing me there.


----------



## D Bergy (Oct 2, 2009)

I could feel my stricture before it was identified.  I did not know what it was at the time.  Other than that, I suppose it could be hernia of some kind.  

Dan


----------



## Jeff D. (Oct 2, 2009)

When my intestines are full and I have to go to the bathroom the lower left side right next to my hip bone gets large.  It goes away when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## Skinny Dub (Oct 3, 2009)

I had the same thing happen recently same location and it was from stuff getting backed up. From my stricture in my iluem causing a near blockage twice nothing to mess around with. I could also sit and watch different bulges and such move across my gut. Did you have this lump when you had the cs? I hope they and you are able to figure it soon.


----------



## misscris (Oct 3, 2009)

Does it hurt all the time?  Is the skin around it red at all?  

When I had my abcess, it started as a lump, it didn't hurt too bad at first but then it felt like it was on fire.  It felt like repeated jabs/stabs of pain as well as just constant pain.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Oct 3, 2009)

Gosh Ris... hernia was the first thing that popped into my head. I think that would have shown up on the CT scan??....(Face it, your a medical mystery)...Doctors haven't got any ideas??? I'm sorry I couldn't give you abetter answer.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 3, 2009)

It's so weird... I've had it for maybe a month. It doesn't go away at all, whether I go to the bathroom or not... this is so stupid. 

Dan - what did your stricture feel like?

Jeff - it doesn't go away or get any smaller when I go to the bathroom. What, inside the body, is in this area? 

Skinny - I've had this dumb thing for about a month. I did have it when I went for the scan, and it didn't show up at all. When I brought it up to my GI in an email to find out my results, he said that if there was a lump there, the scan would've picked it up. I'm thinking to myself hello! The lump is right here! I can feel it! My husband can feel it! My mom can feel it! It's like whatever is in that area is swollen or something. 

Cris - It's not red at all. It doesn't hurt on its own 24/7, but definitely does if I push on it at any time. 

Carrie - I know, I know - I've been a medical mystery most of my life. They should just disect me and put me in a museum or something    I've always had something wrong with me, starting with chronic ear infections (over 50 before I was 2 years old). Thing is, they *usually* figure out what's wrong with me... except:
December 2006 - April 2007: constantly sick, couldn't hold food down, just threw up everything that I ate or drank. Was out of work for 3 months! They couldn't figure it out. 
June 2008 - present: colitis? Crohn's? Still don't know. 
Present: Can't absorb fat. 
Present: Lump in upper abdomen that hurts. 

Ugh. 
It's so strange... instead of going vertical between the lower ribs, it's going horizontal. My dad has a hernia... IDK. Don't apologize - I appreciate any input I can get! 

Shan - IDK, I'm going every day, and this has been going on for the last month or so. I did check to see if I had a fever when I read your post, and I'm good as far as that goes. 

I hate this part of my life. 

Thank you though guys


----------



## katiesue1506 (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a lumpy (think I still do if I search for it) but it was real tiny (about the size of a penny). And it was on my lower right side between my ribs and hip bone. Mine didn't/doesn't hurt and I haven't mentioned it to anyone. I was wondering if it was just a fatty thing or something.

I guess I'm no real help, but here's my story.


----------



## D Bergy (Oct 3, 2009)

Mt stricture was located on the left side of my abdomen, about four inches below my ribs.  Of course they can be anywhere.

It felt like a hard lump unlike anything else in the area.  It was about an inch wide and not much longer than an inch.  I would push on it to make myself feel better.  It would help move food through my guts.
I knew it should not have been there, but I didn't know what it was.


Dan


----------



## Binxybop (Oct 3, 2009)

ok, so freaky, I kind have this right now and have had it for a couple of weeks. My pain gets worse when its slightly pressed and also if i find im sitting hunched over. 

It is oblong/oval and just inbetween where my ribs go up in the middle (also a little more to the right)

I have been thinking it is my stomach and have been eating less because of it as it gets stabby when i eat a full meal so i'm only really nibbling most days.
:voodoo: 

Be good if you get some answers and hope it doesnt get any worse for you. Im going to be seeing my doc for a review very soon so i'll be mentioning it then.


----------



## DanM (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry... Nothing here.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 5, 2009)

DAN! That must be what it is!!! :ylol:

Man... that's gonna leave a mark....


----------



## fenway1971 (Oct 5, 2009)

You poor thing, Ris.  Have you tried rooting for the Red Sox?  That might help a lot.  On second though...that'd only add to your stress.

I've never had what you experience.  During flares, I'm tender on my right side - like I can feel it inflammed but meds helped that heal.  Have you done the pillcam study?


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Fen. 

If the endo on the 19th doesn't show anything, I think the pillcam is next. 

I think if I rooted for them, this thing would explode - and so would my head!


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 5, 2009)

Now I have another small lump next to the big lump...


----------



## D Bergy (Oct 5, 2009)

The surgeon said he did not want to talk about what he found when he did my surgery.  Maybe that alien was the reason why.

It would hurt if I pressed on it.  I just rubbed it with the palm of my hand, and yes, you should be ashamed of yourself for what you are thinking right now.

I was desperately trying not to be descriptive.

Dan


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 6, 2009)

He didn't want to talk about it?!


----------



## fenway1971 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was thinking same thing!  Was surgeon traumatized!  Yikes.

How is it going, Ris?


----------



## D Bergy (Oct 6, 2009)

I had rooten food and who knows what backed up behind the stricture.  I knew this because my burps were horrible smelling.  So bad, I had to open the car window when I burped.

I also had aquired some parasites from fleas that came in with a stray cat.  I know they had to see them either during Surgery or during the colonoscopy.  They never told me about them, but i had evidence they were there, and they certainly had to see them at one time or another.

I killed them later, but it had to be one nasty mess inside of me at that time.  I probably would not have lived too many more months as I was.

Dan


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 6, 2009)

You had fleas INSIDE of you????? Holy hell...... that's awful. Poor guy   You must've just felt awful. 

Fen... last night was bad. These lumps are just weirding me out. Noticed another one last night. I'm not liking this much.


----------



## D Bergy (Oct 6, 2009)

Fleas can often carry the larvea of tapeworms.  Not the big giant kind that you hear about, but small "Rice like" tapeworms.

If you accidentally swallow even one of these fleas that carry the larvea of the tapeworm, you will be the new host for these worms.

Since all of our pets ended up with these Fleas from the stray Cat, it was entirely possible I swallowed one of them.  I did not have them before.

I noticed them first when I took some Turmeric tincture.  This killed some of them and I could see them in the toilet.  I was not sure what I was looking at, but these showed up again when I has my CT scan.  The contrast fluid killed some more, and since I was already cleaned out, from the prep, the only way they could have remained was if they were clinging to my intestinal tract.  I knew they were parasites now, since they were the only thing present, besides the contrast fluid.

So I did have some of these small tapeworms, but not internal fleas.  I killed them off and they are no longer a resident in my body.

I am compelteley well now, with no symptoms, so that is all water under the bridge.

Dan


----------



## Wizbit (Oct 6, 2009)

Santos61198 said:
			
		

> Question - anyone experience random lumps? I have one that popped up in my upper abdomen, where I'm having problems and pain (don't know why yet - cat scan was negative, endo on 10/19). I can't really explain its size because it's not round... more like oblong?


Hmm... I had a lump near my ileum, and the GI specialist said it was a loop in my bowel...


----------



## Jer's Girl (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a random lump that I can see move too skinny dub.  They are huge, but they go away.  Not necessarily when I poo.  They travel across the left side.  I thought it might be digestion.  It looks like an alien.  Should I worry?


----------



## Skinny Dub (Oct 13, 2009)

Jer's Girl said:
			
		

> I have a random lump that I can see move too skinny dub.  They are huge, but they go away.  Not necessarily when I poo.  They travel across the left side.  I thought it might be digestion.  It looks like an alien.  Should I worry?


I have had them now off and on for a few weeks in the same area at times I believe it is just digestion and or gas but could be wrong? Usually come with a belly, bloated feeling, tight and tender belly as well.  For now I kind of just deal with it and take hyomax-sl for the pain. I also just had my second dose of remicade to hopefully put me in remission. But if I start to have nausea or vomiting then I need to call the doc and go to the hospital. If you haven't talked to your doc about this at all I would defiantly give them a call and let them know what is going on.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 13, 2009)

The second lump is smaller, right upper abdo... harder than the big lump in center of upper abdo. What are my "choices?" Like abcess? Or.....? It's like the size of a penny, but definitely there. It doesn't hurt to touch or push.


----------



## farm (Oct 14, 2009)

Ris I had a couple of sebaceous cysts on my abdo.  They were like lumps underneath the skin and they eventually disolved.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you remember how big they were by chance?


----------



## farm (Oct 14, 2009)

One was the size of a dime and one about the size of a 50 cent piece.
Doc said they would just disolve on their own.  And they did.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 14, 2009)

Could you see them or just feel them?


----------



## farm (Oct 14, 2009)

See and feel.  Kinda scary.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't see mine. Only feel it.


----------



## fenway1971 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have these in my legs.  Not painful, just a hard lump.  Had four, got one removed - a harmless cyst.  About size of a quarter.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope that's what it is then! :confused2:


----------



## Mazen (Oct 15, 2009)

I have an oval lump now in my lower right abdomin in the terminal ileum and ileocecal valve. They are inflamed with fistula and hurt when I press , also sometimes when I stand straight. Waiting for MRi on Monday to see what it shows.


----------



## mjohnson1807 (Nov 15, 2009)

Santos61198 said:
			
		

> Question - anyone experience random lumps? I have one that popped up in my upper abdomen, where I'm having problems and pain (don't know why yet - cat scan was negative, endo on 10/19). I can't really explain its size because it's not round... more like oblong?


I have not been diagnosed with anything yet so this could be completely irrelevant. That being said, I was so happy to come across your posting. Ive been trying to find out if anyone with CD has had lumps or masses in their intestines - like if it was even a symptom or not .. some sites say it is, others say its not so i was totally at a loss here ...


http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=7858
its ridic long so you dnt have 2 read it but with the lump & everything its pretty much the exact description of whats going on with me. hopefully someone will figure out this mysterious lumpppp


----------



## Guestly (Nov 15, 2009)

Dunno if I have posted on this thread and too tired to run back through on it - sorry - lazy-itis setting in here!

I have had a lumpy bit just below my ribs for ages, have mentioned it loads of times at docs appts, no one was interested.

Now I am in hospital the GI had a good feel and said - ah - you have a mass... funny coz the prat that examined me half hour before found nothing...

So I am having CT and barium tomorrow - he said maybe a stricture?

Will let you know what happens...

Lishyloo


----------



## RachLG (Dec 14, 2009)

It's been a while since people posted on this, but I just found it, so I thought I'd weigh in.  I have had a similar "lump" for about 20months now...ever since I started feeling sick.  No matter the time of day, whether my tummy's full/empty, before/after a BM, I still feel the lump - sometimes lumps.  I cannot see it either, but particularly when I lay down, I feel a large (~4''side-side x 3"top-bottom), hard lump that's sort of elongated horizontally just below my left ribcage.  It's crazy painful to press on it and is somewhat moveable (I can sort of push it back and forth like one can with knee caps).  I also get a strong pulse when I press on it.  I had my boyfriend feel it too just to make sure I wasn't going bonkers and he freaked out...I was relieved it wasn't in my head.  I have brought the thing up to all 9 of my doctors I've seen over then past 20months and a few have bothered to actually feel for it (some just say hmmm and move on) and the others say the same thing to me as they have to you - "well nothing showed up on the CT scan..."  One doc thought it may be an aneurysm, but again the CT scan was clear.  Every time I get that answer, like you, I have to scream a bit inside!  It's right here!  I can move the thing with my hand and it hurts like no one's business!  And then come the feelings that I'm losing my mind again haha.  I just thought I'd share with you that it seems I have a very similar issue.  I was just diagnosed with possible Crohn's but it's certainly not a for sure thing yet...Do you get pain in/under your ribs at all?  This is something that has been a real problem for me.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 14, 2009)

Lishyloo said:
			
		

> Dunno if I have posted on this thread and too tired to run back through on it - sorry - lazy-itis setting in here!
> 
> I have had a lumpy bit just below my ribs for ages, have mentioned it loads of times at docs appts, no one was interested.
> 
> ...


  Lishyloo - whatever happened with this?  I don't remember reading about it.

Rach - I tend to get pain, but not so much a formal lump on my left side and when I have active disease it does hurt to push in on that area.   Way back in the beginning I believe I had a lump or hardness in the area where my disease was the worst - but that was a long time ago - so I may not be remembering it clearly.


----------



## forum contributor (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, Rach!

Is the pain always on the left? I know the lump is, but what about under the ribcage? 

Whatever happens, if it is bothersome/gets worse/worries you, don't stop looking for answers. Keep pushing until a doctor DOES something - even if YOU, as the patient, have to pave the way for that particular path! 

Don't give up


----------



## RachLG (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for the advice RiS! - one good thing that has come out of this process has been a development in my ability to be my own best advocate (and I bet many others here would share that same characteristic).  

The pain is sort of all over my abdomen, which is one of the hardest things to explain to docs.  However, yes the lump is always on the left and the pressure pain is definitely worse there.  I do get shooting/stabbing pains everywhere and general soreness as well.  The rib pain is like a really tight, tired feeling like I just worked out, just below both ribs as well as on the ribs themselves (it feels like) - I also have very tender bottom right ribs, which is constant

Is your lump(s) still bothering you?


----------



## forum contributor (Dec 14, 2009)

Funny thing - my lump disappeared a month ago when I had my gallbladder removed. Very strange. 

I've gotten the rib pain and soreness that you described. It feels like you just did a hundred situps, and haven't done anything yet that day? LOL yup - been there! Still don't have an answer for that one though. Hurts to move, not to move, to breathe, and to touch. Let me know if you find an answer! 

I'm happy to hear that you are your own advocate!

Keep us posted


----------



## Trysha (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi fellow lumpees
I have had a mass (aka "lump") in my lower left side for a year now and it was the reason for the colonoscopy which showed a polyp with cancerous changes and also Crohns in the left colon.
After the removal of the polyp the GI said he got it all out and not to worry any more about it.
He gave me cortifoam for the Crohn's control which finally was effective.
Some months ago he did endoscopy which showed ulcers and the subsequent results showed H pylori which is currently responding to triple therapy...but also causing resurgence of the symptoms of Crohns
Several months elapsed between tests and treatment.
Two ultrasounds and one double contrast CAT scan have been negative.
The left sided lump is still there, painful at night and during the day.It swelled and was extremely painful after the CAT scan, and which caused pains all over and uncontrollable"d" for a week after.
He said because tests were negative for abscess or stricture it is not important!!!
I still have the left sided mass
Looks like we have to live with it, but it can be miserable.
He did not physically check it out., never does.Never had a proper physical..
All done by scopes and xrays.
Don't know what to think about all this.
annsplash


----------



## Peaches (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I am sooo glad he got all of that little polyp out!!  We don't need any of those hanging around!

I am still quite amazed that hardly anybody's docs palpate these lumps!  My doc always mashes around on my gut every time I come no matter if I feel bad or good.   Of course I don't think I've had a significant one of these that wasn't obviously related to bad inflammation at my resection site, so....

Hope you ladies can get it figured out - must be frustrating.


----------

